# Led vs T5



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

Well as I stated in another thread, I have run the same lighting forever...........o I decided to try LED's, went with Beamworks and I hate them.............This is terrible lighting. I made my mind up I was going to T5 but before I did I thought I would talk to a friend of mine Shane who is in the biz..............He laughed and said LED lights are not all that great but he has a set of Finnex fixtures I could try, so I did and they sucked as well. So I went out and got me some T-5 I went with 1 Actinic and 1 Daylight and that's how aquarium lighting should be, Blue's are better, Reds are better and Yellow and Oranges pop.

HOWEVER....................I decided while I still had the Led to try a combo of both and I really like it, something about both together really makes the tank look CRYSTAL clear and the colors of the fish stand out. You might want to consider doing both, the next time your in the market for lighting. Now I must mention that the LED lighting right on top of the tank is TERRIBLE....................but when you elevate the fixture like I did about 2ft above the Tank you get a much broader light pattern and it isn't so direct, you also might want to consider this if you have a canopy on your tank.

Lighting problem solved!


----------



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

I've just changed over from T5s to two different types of LED, and one set of LEDs is much better, the other at least on a par. I wanted the programmability of LEDs, because every night when my T5s suddenly came on, my Africans used to s**t themsleves. With these, I can do all the sunrise and sunset stuff, and those are good options to have (although what that thunderstorm setting is all about I really don't know?).

Talking about the colours, I think the oranges and blues show really well under the LEDs, even with the lighting directly above the tank. Below, the first two pictures are under the LEDs, and the last one the T5s, so you can judge for yourself.







Also, think you have to factor in the 15-year or more life of LEDs and the lower power consumption. For me also, some of my fish hated having the heat and glare from the T5s overhead, but seem much more comfortable with the LEDs. We all have our preferences, obviously, but I'd never go back to T5s.


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

Well if you like what you have then that's all that matters


----------



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

True, and I'm glad you've stumbled on something you like. I was trying to provide some impartial perspective for people considering new lights, who'd normally buy one or the other rather than go with your innovative combo.


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

I hear you, this is all a matter of personal preference, I don't like uneven lighting, and some love it. With LED lighting right on top of the tank like you illustrated would drive me crazy. Its just goes to show the difference of opinions we all have. If we as individuals look at where the Industry spends its money ( Salt Water ) you will find this combo quite frequently. The salt water industry is so more advanced that one could really learn a lot from those guys.


----------



## dsiple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

I have T5's only on my tank. The fixture is attached to the top of my canopy and all the way forward. I run what BD had, Actinic Blue and Daylight. I can't imagine a led that would create the same affect as what I have now. I like the depth the lower light on the sides and back creates. The only LED I run is my night lights.

I originally had my lights centered in my canopy and running the full width of the Tank. The even lighting front to back and side to side really killed the depth of the tank. Depending on what affect you want in your tank really dictates more than anything what type of lights you want in your setup.


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

dsiple3 said:


> I have T5's only on my tank. The fixture is attached to the top of my canopy and all the way forward. I run what BD had, Actinic Blue and Daylight. I can't imagine a led that would create the same affect as what I have now. I like the depth the lower light on the sides and back creates. The only LED I run is my night lights.
> 
> I originally had my lights centered in my canopy and running the full width of the Tank. The even lighting front to back and side to side really killed the depth of the tank. Depending on what affect you want in your tank really dictates more than anything what type of lights you want in your setup.


As far as coloration of the fish, the T5 IMO BLOWS the Led's out of the water, However IMO the LED's make the water look cleaner, but the combination of both Rocks. I run a T5 in the front same as you top of Canopy, the Led's are Qty (4) 24" Beamworks they also are mounted to the top of the Canopy, 2 on daylight and the other 2 on Blue light only! This is the best of both worlds and as far as depth of the tank goes.................I didn't see any difference in depth with or without the lighting being front to back and side to side. What I see is a show quality tank with show quality lighting.


----------



## Rare7 (Dec 31, 2014)

LED for corals are the way to go. If you have full control over all your channels its a big plus but not needed. Either with apex or similar or if the LED has a controler with it. Different ramp times/ the right percentage for each channel of light is the key. If you LED just turns on at full power with no control its doesnt look good at all. That's were the high end LED comes into play. The LED with the 3watt is very strong and thats why you have acclimation your corals when introducing them to led or the end results is bleached corals. Some LEd companies have a ramp up programs to do this and if you are having any issues they can take a look at what is going on like using a remote access like teamviewer which is neat. Also, take into account which lens are they using...the wide lens 120° or the narrow lend 60° which makes a difference as well depending on the aquarium.

I just bought one fixture of LED a month back full spectrum dimmable led. it was $114 with 2 channels to control. I still like my t5's but.......... I still have to give the led a chance for a few reason. One the height is not right causing the rainbow look and i need two more fixture but has a nice shimmer look. I still need 2 more LEd to cover the aquarium. Heat wasn't a big issues and the fans on the t5 are a bit on the loud side but it was like whitenoise to me and knocked me out when I was laying on the couch and looking at the aquarium. As far as the led's, i cant hear a thing so its nice as well.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

Agreed. Most reef keepers are using high-powered LEDs with a wide spectrum range. I use a full spectrum LED on my cichlid tank, and it's above and beyond anything I've seen with flourescents.


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

I am sure I could make the LED's alone work, but now that I have found what I deem to be the perfect lighting.............I am done, the whole feature's for the LED lighting truly brings me no value, so at the end of the day the Combo LED and Florescent is what I was looking for.


----------

